# أخبار جديدة لسا واصلة



## مورا مارون (31 مارس 2010)

*الفيسبوك وابل              معاً لبناء متجر تطبيقات*
*  Vitrue 31\3\2010*






​*قام فريق التطبيقات في ابل و                          Vitrue  ببناء              صفحة على الفيسبوك لمتجرها الالكتروني، حيث أصبح بمقدور المستخدم              تصفح أكثر من 150.000 تطبيق من خلال الفيسبوك. وقالت Vitrue أن متجر              ابل والفيسبوك هما أكثر المواقع سطوعاً في مجال التطبيقات وجمعهما معاً              يعني تكون أرض كبيرة من التطبيقات.*


 *نسخة تحديثية              للايتونز لتتوافق مع الايباد*
*  engadget 31\3\2010*





​*أطلقت ابل نسخة تحديثية              لبرنامجها iTunes 9.1 حيث ستتوافق هذه النسخة مع جهاز ابل الجديد              الايباد والذي سيطلق السبت القادم. ومن أكثر الأشياء التي تم تحديثها              في النسخة الجديد هي لتطبيق iBooks حيث سيكون بمقدورك ترتيب كتبك              ونسخها على الايباد بكل سهولة. وتوجد أخبار أن أسم Applications (              التطبيقات ) تم إعادة تسميتها إلي "Apps".*

*الفلاش يتحالف مع              جوجل وموزيلا*
*  techcrunch 31\3\2010*





​*يبدو أن حرب الفلاش وابل لم              تنتهي فادوبي الآن تجتمع مع جوجل لجعل مشغل الفلاش يكون من ضمن خصائص              متصفح الكروم. حيث كان في السابق تحتاج لتنزيل الفلاش من خارج المتصفح              وتحميله على الجهاز لتعمل ملفات الفلاش لكن الآن سيكون الوضع مختلفاً              حيث سيكون المشغل كبرنامج أساسي في المتصفح مما يعني أيضاً أن تحديث              الفلاش سيكون عن طريق المتصفح مما سيقلل المخاطر الأمنية التي تأتي مع              النسخ القديمة والتي لم تحدث. وتستطيع تجربة المتصفح من خلال             متصفح              المطورين.*
*وقالت أدويي أنها أيضاً تعمل              مع موزيلا لتقديم نفس الخطوة التي قامت بها مع جوجل.*

*مشاكل الصين              والانترنت تتفاقم*
*  msnbc 31\3\2010*





​*بدئت متاعب جديد في سوق              الانترنت الصينية حيث ذكر صحفيين أجانب أن حساباتهم في بريد الياهو قد              اخترقت ولم يعد باستطاعتهم الدخول إليها. وحسابات الياهو على الأقل              لثلاثة صحفيين و محلل أنهم لم يعد باستطاعتهم الدخول لحساباتهم              للأسابيع الثلاثة الماضية، حيث تظهر لهم رسالة تقول "لقد اكتشفنا مشكلة              في حسابك" وطلب منهم الاتصال بتقنيي الياهو حيث قالوا لواحد من              الصحفيين الأربعة أن حسابه قد اخترق وتم إعادة كحساب جديد.*
*وقد بدئت حساسية موضوع              الانترنت في الصين بالظهور بشكل مكثف على السطح منذ إعلان جوجل أن              الهجوم الذي حصل لها قادم من الصين مما سبب مشاكل بين الشركة والحكومة              كان على أثره إغلاق جوجل لفرعها الصيني. وتوجد بعض العبارات التي تم              حجبها في محرك بحث جوجل في هونق كونق Google.com.hk وأما محركات البحث              الصينية مثل Baidu.com و Soso.com فعند البحث بنفس العبارات تظهر لك              رسالة خطأ.*
*وقالت ياهو في بيان لها تدين              فيه هذه الهجمات التي حصل لبريدها وقالت "اتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة في              حال وجود أي نوع من الانتهاك".*

*تغييرات جديدة              على صفحة توتير*
*  twitter 31\3\2010*





​*بدأ موقع توتير منذو سنة              تغييرات في تصميم صفحته الرئيسية لتكون أكثر تفاعلاً مع المستخدم وتقدم              للمستخدمين الكثير من المعلومات. ومع التغييرات مثل الشكل الجديد و              إضافة أكثر المواضيع تفاعلاً مع مربع بحث للبحث في التاتويتات من دون              فتح حساب في توتير. والآن أحدث ما قام الموقع بإضافته على الصفحة              الرئيسية هي تاتويتات المستخدمين حيث يتم باستمرار وهذه التاتويتات هي              عشوائية فقط لتخبرك من موجود الآن وما هي المواضيع التي يتحدثون عنها.*

*جوجل تضيف إرسال              الملفات في محادثتها*
*  readwriteweb 30\3\2010*





​*أعلنت جوجل عن خدمة جديد              لمحادثتها في Talk و              iGoogle وأخير في المستقبل ستكون المحادثة الموجودة في بريدها              لكنها كبيرة في عملها وهي أنك سيكون بمقدورك نقل الصور والملفات              لأصدقائك في قائمة الاتصال لديك. والموجود الآن أنك تستطيع نقل ملفاتك              لأصدقائك عن طريق الايميل أو برنامج Talk              المكتبي.*






*الياهو يدمج              تحديث حالتك في الفيسبوك ببريده*
*  cnet 30\3\2010*





​*لا زال الياهو يقوم بمدمج              العديد من خدمات الشبكات الاجتماعية في خدماته التي يقدمها و أخر هذه              الخدمات هي تحديث حالاتك في الفيسبوك من خلال بريد الياهو. ويستطيع              مستخدمي الفيسبوك من الدخول على حساباتهم من خلال بريد الياهو وتستطيع              تفد الملف الشخصي لأصدقائك عند استلامك رسالة.*

*مدونة ستيف جوبز              المزيفة*
*  techcrunch 30\3\2010*





​*توجد مدونة تتكلم عن مدير              ابل ستيف جوبز، و التدوينات الموجودة بها كان ستيف هو من يكتبها وتسمى              المدونة ستيف جوبز المزيف.              ولمدة سنة لم يستطع أحد الكشف عن مؤسسة المدونة لكن فوربس كشفت عنه Dan              Lyons، وتعتبر المدونة كوميدية ولازالت قوية ولديها جمهورها مما دع              للكشف عن مسلسل مبنى على هذه الكتابات وسيكون Lyons هو كاتب السيناريو.*

*Zune HD بحجم 64              قيقا*
*  engadget 30\3\2010*





​*ظهرت على صفحة Zune HD حجم              جديد وهو 64 قيقا لكن الآن اختفى من الصفحة لكن من المؤكد أن الجهاز              الجديد خرج ومن المتوقع الإعلان عنه قريباً*

*صور للأوفس 2011              لنظام الماك*
*  boygeniusreport 30\3\2010*





​ *تم تسريب صور لبرنامج              Microsoft Office 2011 لنظام الماك ومن المبكر لهذه الصور الخروج وتظهر              الصور لعدة برامج من الأوفس هي Word, Excel, and PowerPoint.*


*الايفون الجديد              أخبار وشائعات*

*  engadget 30\3\2010*







*هاتف الايفون الجديد سيعمل              على شبكة خاصة جديدة تسمى CDMA ولا تستعمل هذه الشبكة إلا شركات قليلة              في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان، أما باقي الشركات فتعمل على شبكة                          GSM. ومن المتوقع أن يكون موعد إطلاق الجهاز الجديد في الصيف              القادم والمتوقع في 22 جون. وتوجد أخبار بأن شركة تايلندية ستقوم              بتصنيع الهاتف الجديد Hon Hai Precision Industry وهي المسئولة عن              تصنيع النسخ السابقة من الايفون. وسيكون الاسم الجديد للأيفون iPhone              HD وسيكون للجهاز A4-class SoC وشاشة   640×              960 وستكون هنالك كاميرا أمامية وسيتم دمج المهام المتعددة في النظام              الجديد. *

*متصفح الكروم ضد              الاختراق*

*  thenextweb29\3\2010*







*متصفح جوجل كروم إلي الآن لم              يتم اختراقه من قبل الباحثين في مسابقة Pwn2Own لاختراق الأنظمة. وهذه              المسابقة في سنتها الرابعة الآن ولم يتم إلي الآن محاولة اختراق              المتصفح. وتركز المسابقة على الثغرات الأمنية. وطريقة جوجل في أمن              متصفح الكروم هي “sandboxing” حيث كل عملية لديه القليل من الحرية فقط              لتقوم بالمهمة. وكل تبويبه لها معالجها الخاص من دون الخلط بينهن.*



*الرابدشير سيمنع              المستخدمين الذين يحملون المواد ذات الحقوق الملكية*

*  thenextweb27\3\2010*







*سيبدأ موقع الرابدشير حربة              ضد محملي المواد ذات الحقوق الملكية على سيرفرات الشركة. وقالت الشركة              أنها ستقوم بحجب أو منع كل شخص يحمل هذه المواد على موقع الشركة، وكل              هذا من أجل العوائد المالية و السبب الأكبر إبقاء أنفسهم خارج قاعات              المحكمة. لكن كما هو معروف أن أكبر مستخدمي موقع الرابدشير هو لتحميل              هذه المواد فإذا توقف وحرم المستخدمون منها فهل سيكون هنالك موقع              للرابدشير بين مواقع التحميل؟ ما الذي سيحدث له. ما هي خططهم لتجعل              الموقع يعمل من دون توقف؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا مورا على الخبر الجديد ده

مع انى مش بحب الفيس والاكونت بتاعى مفتحتوش بقالى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الاخبار  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 أبريل 2010)

welcome


----------



## zama (20 أبريل 2010)

أخبار حلوة أووووووووووووووى ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

المهم انها تفيدكم


----------

